# Der böse böse böse Angler!



## gründler (23. Mai 2016)

Angeregt durch Ralle (Extra trööt dazu eröffnen) und das dazu gehörige Posting eröffne ich hier einen anderen tröööt dazu um dem Nabu LSFV NDS trööt nicht zu zerschiessen.





R.Rapala schrieb:


> Ich bin seit über 30 Jahren Angler und wie sich die Angelei in dieser Zeit entwickelt hat, ist leider alles andere als erfreulich.
> Am Gewässer wird die Sau rausgelassen, man rückt an mit Bellyboates, Echolot oder eimerweise Futtermittel.
> 
> Es geht vielen Anglern und "Naturschützern" nur darum den "größten" Fisch vor die Linse zu bekommen, nennt sich "Pike Hunter" , "Extreme Fishing" oder "Waller-Killer". Die Industrie entwickelt immer weitere "Lockstoffe" die nicht untersuchte Auswirkungen auf die Gewässer haben können, massenhafte Bleireste liegen auf den Gewässerböden, Uferzonen werden durch Zelte und Camps zerstört, kiloweise Wobbler und Spinner liegen in den Gewässern. Und weil die Kapitalen in D immer weniger werden, fährt man mitlerweile an den Ebro oder Po.
> ...


 
Dann mal fröhliches Diskutieren.



Ps:
Ich distanziere mich davon dem Mitglied Rapala irgendwas zu unterstellen oder ihm durch diesen neuen trööt "Schlecht" darstehen zu lassen.

Es wurde nach einem neuen trööt gefragt usw. hier gibt es ihn nun.

Zur Überschrift = mir viel nix besseres ein.....

|wavey:


----------



## Revilo62 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Dann wäre es doch gut, wenn Thomas diesbezügliche Beiträge aus dem anderen Trööt hier rüberschiebt, meinen Segen hat er

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Uiii... ist heute schon wieder Stammtisch!?


----------



## Rosi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Naja, da treibe ich doch entspannt in meinem Belly weiter und fische mit Einzelhaken. Sag mir eine Rubrik/Angelegenheit, bei der es nicht um den Besten, Größten, Werbewirksamsten, Erfolgreichsten usw. geht. Alles muß sich dauernd verändern, unsere Welt wird vom Ertrag/Gewinn, vom Geld bestimmt. Der Mensch ist dabei nur eine Schachfigur. Er läßt sich manipulieren, verschaukeln, will der Beste, Größte (siehe oben) sein und nimmt dafür einiges Unbill in Kauf.
Zum Glück leben wir in Mecklenburg 100 Jahre nach der Zeit


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Zum Glück gibt es immer genug Besserangler, die den schäbigen Rest, zu dem ich mich auch gern zähle, auf unsere Defizite hinweisen.


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es immer genug Besserangler, die den schäbigen Rest, zu dem ich mich auch gern zähle, auf unsere Defizite hinweisen.



Getreu dem Motto: Alles Schlampen, außer Mutti!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Massenhafte Entnahme von Fisch:
Guckst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826
und im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz. Vielleicht geht dann ein Licht auf, was das wirkliche Problem ist.

Der Schöpfer dieses Posts hat noch nicht verstanden, dass nachhaltige Fischerei und gleichzeitiger Entnahmezwang, also Angeln alleinig zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs, nur dann funktionieren, wenn die Anzahl der Angler an den Gewässern drastisch dezimiert wird. Wenn er das will, sollte er es sagen.

Verbot von Drillingen:
Warum? |kopfkrat
Falls das Argument das Verangeln von untermaßigen Fischen sein soll: Das hat absolut nix mit Drillingen zu tun.

Verbot chemischer Lockstoffe:
Welche bitte genau sind für massenhafte Fänge verantwortlich? Ich kenne nur Mumpitz, der der Industrie die Taschen füllt, aber nicht den Setzkescher der Angler.

Verbot des Anfütterns, Verbot von Blei etc:
Warum genau?


----------



## Laichzeit (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

So ein Thread ist nicht gerade ein "Herzlich Willkommen" im Board.


----------



## uwe2855 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Toller Beitrag. Kenn ich schon aus dem anderen Trööt. Könnte von unseren Verbandsobersten stammen.
Ich hätte für den Schreiber eine kaputte aber noch halbwegs brauchbare Bambusrute mit antiker Rolle, monofile Schnurreste und einige stumpfe Einzelhaken mit abgerosteten Widerhaken. Unverzinkte Eisenmuttern von M 6 bis M 24 hätte ich auch noch als Bleiersatz.
Mein Boot, Echolot und Angelausrüstung mit den geflochtenen Schnüren gebe ich aber nicht ab. Brauche ich alles noch für die vielen kapitalen und leckeren Fische aus unseren heimischen Gewässern.
Einiges aus dem Beitrag erinnert mich stark an PETA Werbung. Unsachlich und maßlos übertrieben.
Ich bin auch seit weit über 30Jahren Angler und in einem muss ich ihm wirklich Recht geben: Wie sich die Angelei in dieser Zeit entwickelt hat ist leider alles andere als erfreulich. Nur etwas anders als der Schreiber es in seinem ersten Beitrag meint.

Uwe


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> So ein Thread ist nicht gerade ein "Herzlich Willkommen" im Board.



 näh, isses nisch
 aber ne gewollte Provokation und  durchaus sinnig
 wer hier mal mit liest und Wünsche zwischen diesem und jenen, der versteht die teilweise widersprüchlichen Forderungen #h


----------



## fischbär (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Schöner Trollbeitrag. Ja, so sieht es aus. Eine Horde entmenschlichter, angelnder Zombies sucht unsere Gewässer heim, ständig auf der Suche nach Fisch. Bepackt mit Zombie-Boilies, Zentnern an Futtermais, Echoloten (oh wie böse) und den bösen Drillingen machen sie alles platt, was nicht bei drei im Kraut ist. Sicher... Und jetzt geh doch bitte wieder zurück zu Mutti in die Küche. Vielleicht hat die ja etwas Aufmerksamkeit für Dich. :m:l


----------



## Purist (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Etwas über das Ziel hinaus geschossen, würde ich behaupten. 

Das einzige Wahre an dem Text ist wohl, dass es unter uns auch ausgeartete Extreme gibt, wie bei jedem anderen (meist: Männer-) Hobby eben auch. 

Ansonsten hakt die Argumentation, weil sie alles in einen Eimer wirft. Böse Fischentnehmer (die Mindestmaße einhalten), böse C&Rler, böse Angelmethoden, böse Spinnangler (weil sie auf lebende oder tote Köfis verzichten), böse Überfischung (kennt der Mensch seit Jahrtausenden, aber egal).


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Sehr schöner Thread #6 Genau das richtige um abends nach der Arbeit eine Tüte Chips zu knabbern und ein kühles Bier zu trinken #h Noch ein wenig mager in der Beteiligung, aber geht bestimmt bald richtig los


----------



## DerZar1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Ich finde die Anfeindungen und das in lächerliche Ziehen hier vollkommen unangebracht.Die geübte Kritik finde ich in der Sache völlig ok.Über Einzelheiten (Drillinge zB) mag man diskutieren können.Über einige andere Punkte (übermäßiges Anfüttern inkl Chemie und zB durch die Konservierungsstoffe verursachte Gewässerschäden) jedoch nicht.
Mir geht auch die Art des Angelns auf den sack,die da mittlerweile betrieben wird (Zombie Boilies und was weiß ich für martialische Werbe********)
Insgesamt entfernt sich diese Art der Angelei zu einem sehr künstlichen Wettkampf,wo es hauptsächlich um Größe und Menge geht und zwar unter Zurhilfenahme ALLER möglichen Hilfsmittel.Das entspricht nicht mehr meiner Art von Ich hab meine Chance und der Fisch hat seine.
Von daher finde ich den Eröffnungstext berechtigt und überfällig


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Schöner Trollbeitrag. Ja, so sieht es aus. Eine Horde entmenschlichter, angelnder Zombies sucht unsere Gewässer heim, ständig auf der Suche nach Fisch. Bepackt mit Zombie-Boilies, Zentnern an Futtermais, Echoloten (oh wie böse) und den bösen Drillingen machen sie alles platt, was nicht bei drei im Kraut ist. Sicher... Und jetzt geh doch bitte wieder zurück zu Mutti in die Küche. Vielleicht hat die ja etwas Aufmerksamkeit für Dich. :m:l



Ganz falsche Reaktion auf das Eingangsposting. Die dort geäußerte Meinung wird in Deutschland nämlich von Millionen Menschen geteilt.

Es gibt nun mal in der deutschen Bevölkerung genau so viel Verständnis für Spaßangeln wie für Kükenscheddern, ob uns Anglern das gefällt oder nicht. Der Haken im Maul des Fisches und das Herausziehen aus dem Wasser wird mit Leid für das Lebewesen assoziiert. Was ist also unsere Antwort? Und bitte nicht der platte Spruch: "Fische empfinden keinen Schmerz." Dem mag so sein, aber niemand wird uns zuhören. 

Der nächste Punkt ist das Thema Nachhaltigkeit. In Zeiten, wo ganz Deutschland über die nachhaltige Nutzung von Ressourcen spricht, stellen Menschen natürlich die Frage, warum Angler erst die Gewässer leerfischen, um dann wieder Fische hineinzuwerfen. Sollen die sich doch einschränken. Warum lässt man überhaupt so viele Angler an die Gewässer? Schließlich gibt es in Deutschland genau so wenig ein Grundrecht auf Angeln wie auf die Jagdausübung. Was ist die Antwort der Angler (und deren Vertreter)?

Die Themen Anfüttern, Drilling, Lockstoffe etc. sind anderer Natur, gehen aber in die gleiche Richtung. Angler werden in Deutschland als Problem gesehen.

Egal, wie intensiv wir hier im Forum auf die "Schützerindustrie" schimpfen (aus meiner Sicht übrigens nicht immer gerechtfertigt): NABU & Co. (nicht PETA) sind in Deutschland fest verankert. Die jungen Leute, die die zukünftigen Wähler sind, werden diese Gruppen weiter stärken, weil sie Natur nicht als Verwertungs-Ressource, sondern als schützenswertes Gut sehen. 

Meine Tochter ist jetzt 16 und hat mir kürzlich gesagt: "Papa, die einzige Partei, die ich in Deutschland wählen würde, sind die Grünen. Die anderen betonieren doch alles zu, holzen den Wald ab und vergiften die Umwelt." Das ist sicher etwas jugendlich über das Ziel hinausgeschossen, gibt aber einen Eindruck, worauf junge Leute heute Wert legen. Und meine Tochter ist da sicherlich kein Sonderling.

Wie lässt sich das alles im Sinne der Angler lösen? Sicher nicht dadurch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826. Und sicher auch nicht durch das vorbehaltlose Propagieren von Trophäenangeln. Der Angler muss sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass er Verantwortung für die Natur trägt. Sonst wird man ihn ausschließen. Und Kontrolle ist hier in eng besiedelten Ländern wie Deutschland wichtig, ob nun durch Vereine oder staatliche Stellen sichergestellt. Die schwarzen Schafe in den Reihen der Angler sind durchaus vorhanden. Und dabei rede ich von zweistelligen Prozentzahlen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Durchdacht ist dieses "Empörungsposting" halt eben auch nicht, 

Beispiele:
_"Warum tötet man die großen Fische, die für die Arterhaltung sorgen und setzt die kleinen zurück?"_
&
_"keine Trophäenjagd mehr, kein sinnloses quälen eines Fisches fürs Fotoshooting"_

Ja, was denn nun?

Was an Bellyboat, Echo, etc. schädlich sein soll bleibt ebenso ein Rätsel. 
Und _"kiloweises Anfüttern"_ ist der übliche pauschale Blödsinn, dem jede Grundlage fehlt.

Insgesamt ist dies ein typischer Trollbeitrag, viel heisse Luft, kein Inhalt. 
Und von _"Ich begrüße daher jede sachliche Diskussion..."_
ist der Beitrag weiter entfernt als jede Diskussion zur Globalisierung im Sachkundeunterricht einer 6ten Klasse.


----------



## Gondoschir (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Noch ein wenig mager in der Beteiligung



Sorry, aber die 18 Bachforellen und 12 Aale von gestern mussten erstmal in den Froster. Jetzt habe ich wieder Zeit.
Was schreibt der da von Massenfängen???
Wo gibts die denn? Noch nie erlebt... |bla:


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Über die angesprochenen Punkte lässt sich schon diskutieren, aber die Forderung von Verboten ist dazu keine so gute Grundlage.

Anfüttern ist an kleinen Gewässern übrigens durchaus problematisch und dass dazu ein randvoller 10l Eimer in einem Vormittag geleert wird, hab ich schon öfter erlebt.


----------



## Gondoschir (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es gibt Gewässer, da kann man über 50 Zander (ü50cm bis 80cm) pro Jahr fangen



Ich habe in meinem Anglerleben bis jetzt 1 (einen) Zander gefangen und der war auch noch untermaßig... |kopfkrat


----------



## Purist (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Tochter ist jetzt 16 ...Das ist sicher etwas jugendlich über das Ziel hinausgeschossen, gibt aber einen Eindruck, worauf junge Leute heute Wert legen. Und meine Tochter ist da sicherlich kein Sonderling.



Besitzt deine Tochter ein Smartphone? Ich hoffe sie weiß, wie die Rohstoffe dafür gewonnen werden. Diese Generation hat, genauso wie die davor, das Problem, dass ihr Denken und Handeln auseinanderklaffen. In Deutschland hat z.B. die Waldfläche in den vergangenen Jahren zugenommen, an den wirklichen Problemen des modernen Nutzwaldes (vgl. "Das geheime Leben der Bäume") ändert das aber gar nichts. Wenn heute Boden zubetoniert wird, sind das häufig schon längst für die Natur verlorene Agrarflächen. 

Das ist bei uns Anglern ähnlich, C&R ist kein Natur- oder gar Tierschutz, leider manchmal auch kein Bestandschutz (verangeln), jeden Fang abzuschlagen ist jedoch auch kein nachhaltiges Angeln.

Was in jenem Post von R.Rapala hauptsächlich durchdringt ist Kritik am Ausschlachten des Angelsports zugunsten des Kapitals. Maximale Rendite der Investoren und Eigentümer, mit dem Versprechen nach maximalem Ertrag für die Konsumenten, ist das Ziel hinter den "Trends" und das funktioniert blendend, artet jedoch vielerorts völlig aus. Dazu muss man sich nie ans Wasser begeben, die Folgen davon sieht jeder Nichtangler im gut sortierten Zeitschriftenregal und wundert sich über die Spezies "Angler". Die Überschriften der sog. "Fachzeitschriften" haben dabei ein Niveau erreicht, mit dem ich mich nicht mehr identifizieren kann. Eine hübsche kleine Übersicht dazu findet sich hier:  https://kioskforscher.wordpress.com/2015/07/14/entsorgt-9-die-titelzeilen-der-angelmagazine/

Trotzdem bleibt all das widersprüchlich weil es schwierig ist eine Balance zu finden. Vielleicht sind auch unsere Gewässer bzgl. der hohen Anglerzahlen einfach ausgereizt?


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es gibt Gewässer, da kann man über 50 Zander (ü50cm bis 80cm) pro Jahr fangen



Es gibt Gewässer, da kann man weitaus mehr fangen  ...


----------



## Basty8787 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Naturschutzgebiete und Angler passt in diesem Satz für mich nicht zusammen. Im Zeitalter von lidl, Aldi und netto muss wohl niemand mehr wegen der nahrungsneschaffung angeln. Warum geht der gute Herr überhaupt angeln?


----------



## jranseier (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Basty8787 schrieb:


> Naturschutzgebiete und Angler passt in diesem Satz für mich nicht zusammen. Im Zeitalter von lidl, Aldi und netto muss wohl niemand mehr wegen der nahrungsneschaffung angeln. Warum geht der gute Herr überhaupt angeln?



Wahrscheinlich weil angeln nachgewiesenermaßen die schonendste Art der "Fischbeschaffung" sowohl für den Fisch(bestand) als auch für die Flora ist. Deshalb passt gelebter Naturschutz und Angeln sehr wohl zusammen.

ranseier


----------



## Carsten_ (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Man sollte es m.M.n. mit der Moral auch nicht übertreiben, da landeste ganz schnell als Veganer in einer gaaaanz komischen Ecke... Ein bisschen Umsicht und nachhaltiges Handeln ist von jedem Erdenbewohner wünschenswert, Angler oder nicht.

Die Welt ist durchzogen von Ausreissern in beide Richtungen:
-Wildparken auf Behindertenparkplätzen, Raserei, Diebstahl, Verbrechen, Schwarzangeln, Entnahme in Schonzeit und was weiß ich nicht alles

Zum Glück gibt es aber auch die Gegenseite:
-Ordnungsbewusste Mitbürger, Spender, Ehrenamtliche, Ordnungshüter, Zivilcourage, maßvolle Angler (ob C&R, Wenigangler, ohne Widerhaken usw.)

Aber letztlich muss sich jeder selber für seinen Weg entscheiden und den Anderen bleibt meist nur eines übrig: Radikale Akzeptanz, alles andere versaut einem nur die Stimmung


----------



## seeschwalbe (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Ich angel schon 68 Jahren, habe alle Zeiten mitgemacht,
aber so einen Stuß wie im ersten Artikel habe ich noch
nie gehört. So was kann doch nur von der P E T A
kommen.
Petri Heil
Seeschwalbe


----------



## hans albers (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

moin 


gut:
-gewässerpflege und schaffung von
wiederansiedlung, forschung und massnahmen
rund um den fisch ( und den angler/fischer)
-naturbezogenes hobby mit absatzmärkten, tourismusförderung,
vereinstreffen/angeln,jugendarbeit.
-sensibilisierung des menschen für seine umwelt (tier und planzenwelt)
-gemeinschaft von anderen "hobbyverrückten"
beim zusammen angeln,grillen,schnacken etc..

schlecht:
-angler als müllschweine
-die fraktion " grösser, mehr, und noch mehr "
-pauschalisierende angler in bezug auf naturschutzverbände,
wissenschaft (ohne sinn zur selbstreflektion)
-besoffene kutterangler ohne jedes maß
-überfütterungsjunkies, die ne halbe tonne versenken
-die dämlichen angelsendungen auf Dmax

zb.


finde den thread titel nicht wirklich glücklich gewählt


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



jranseier schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil angeln nachgewiesenermaßen die schonendste Art der "Fischbeschaffung" sowohl für den Fisch(bestand) als auch für die Flora ist. Deshalb passt gelebter Naturschutz und Angeln sehr wohl zusammen.
> 
> ranseier



Das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn jemand einer Oma über die Straße hilft, Ihr dabei die Geldbörse aus der Handtasche zieht und sich nachher als Pfadfinder feiern lassen will.


----------



## Gondoschir (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich angel schon 68 Jahren



Respekt... #6
Ich fahre nach ein paar Stunden immer nach Hause...  |supergri


----------



## Carsten_ (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

:m|muahah:

 |jump:

 Humor muss sein #h


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Anglerleben bis jetzt 1 (einen) Zander gefangen und der war auch noch untermaßig... |kopfkrat



Es gab Zeiten, da konnte man das am Rhein locker in einer Woche erledigen und mußte nichtmal gut fischen...|bla: .
Petri


----------



## bootszander (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Ach Leute?
Als ich vor über 50 jahren anfing zu angeln war alles noch ganz anderes. Damals zog man sich die unterhose noch mit der beißzange an?
Mein lehrmeister war ein alter mann an der nidda. Morgens fuhr er mit dem fahrrad ans hausener wehr. Die angelausrüstung hättet ihr mal sehen sollen. Um 10 uhr ging es wider zurück um sich seine rotaugen schmecken zu lassen. Gegen abend kam er wider um sich sein abendessen zu holen. auf seinem angelplatz sah ich nie einen anderen angler, jeder respektierte ihn. Das konnte ich erst wider erleben als ich anfing an der donau zu angeln. 
Freut euch an der natur, fangt eure fische die ihr wollt und hinterlaßt keinen müll für die anderen.
Damit ist schon viel geholfen?


----------



## warenandi (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Leider hat R.Rapala dazu noch nicht selber weiter Stellung genommen in diesem Trööt hier.
Mich würde brennend interessieren wie er auf BellyBoat-verbot kommt???;+
Und natürlich interessiert mich auch was er für ein Hobby hat. Angeln scheint es ja nicht zu sein |kopfkrat


----------



## #AngelMicha (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Evtl. durch eine Kausalkette#c

Belly+Echo= Mehrere und bessere Spots= Mehr Fisch?


----------



## AndiHam (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Durchdacht ist dieses "Empörungsposting" halt eben auch nicht,
> 
> Beispiele:
> _"Warum tötet man die großen Fische, die für die Arterhaltung sorgen und setzt die kleinen zurück?"_
> ...




Na da solltest du mal einen Blick in den Forenbereich Karpfen werfen, dort findest du deine Grundlage.

Alles in allem hat der im 1 Ost zitierte doch gar nicht so unrecht mit einigen Dingen, die reflexartigen Reaktionen darauf kommen doch mit Ansage


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Evtl. durch eine Kausalkette#c
> 
> Belly+Echo= Mehrere und bessere Spots= Mehr Fisch?


Ha, wenns nur so wäre.  

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Na da solltest du mal einen Blick in den Forenbereich Karpfen werfen, dort findest du deine Grundlage.


Grundlage = Bezug zum Gewässer;
also Größe + Fischbestand + Gewässerart in Bezug auf die Futtermenge & -art & -frequenz.
Das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen.

"Da hat einer´nen 10l-Eimer Mais reingeschmissen", ist doch so die übiche _-pauschale-_ Heulerei.
Ja _wohin_ denn???
In den Rhein, eine der Ruhrtalsperren oder in den verkrauteten 0,15ha-Teich oder Forellenbach?
Muss man nun noch erklären, dass das einen Unterschied macht?



AndiHam schrieb:


> Alles in allem hat der im 1 Ost zitierte doch gar nicht so unrecht mit  einigen Dingen, die reflexartigen Reaktionen darauf kommen doch mit  Ansage


Sie kommen mit Ansage, weil es zu 90% Bullshit ist;
widersprüchliche Aussagen, Behauptungen ohne jeden Beleg, pauschales Blabla (s.o.), keinerlei Berücksichtigung bestehender Regeln/Gesetze,... 

Im Deutschunterricht gibt es für so was eine 6.
Ok, 5- vielleicht, weil ihm zugute zu halten  ist, dass es genügend Leser gibt, die die _fehlende Substanz_ gar nicht bemerken ...wie man sieht.


----------



## AndiHam (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Grundlage = Bezug zum Gewässer;
> also Größe + Fischbestand + Gewässerart in Bezug auf die Futtermenge & -art & -frequenz.
> Das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen.
> 
> ...




Wie gut das nicht einzelne Personen entscheiden, was Bullshit ist und was nicht #6


----------



## Keyless (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Genauso wie ein Gefühl/Empfindung ,ohne Beleg, nicht ausreicht um für/über ALLE zu sprechen, ein Pauschalurteil zu fällen. So bleibt es immer nur das Persönliche Empfinden des Tread Erstellers. 
 Er geht halt von seinen Persönlichen Erfahrungen aus um einen Rundumschlag auf alle und alles zu führen was ihm wiederstrebt .
 Is ok. aber nur seine Meinung.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Wie gut das nicht einzelne Personen entscheiden, was Bullshit ist und was nicht #6



Kati hat doch völlig recht. Das Problem ist, dass vielfach weder die Angler noch die Bewirtschafter oder die Verbandshelden willens bzw. dazu in der Lage sind, sich differenziert mit den unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten an verschiedenen Gewässern auseinanderzusetzen. Fehlendes Wissen wird gern durch Ideologie ersetzt.

Ich habe schon sog. Teamangler am Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal gesehen, die eine PKW-Anhängerladung (ungelogen) Mais im Kanal verklappt haben, um Karpfen anzufüttern. Dazu fällt mir nur eines ein: Vollpfosten.
Andererseits spricht oft wenig dagegen, während eines 10stündigen Angeltages am Fluss 10kg Mais beim Karpfenangeln zu verfüttern.

Das setzt sich beim Thema Entnahme fort. Ich erkläre z.B. jedem Angler bereitwillig, wo und wie ich meine Karpfen fange. Ist eh alles Besatz. Es erfährt aber niemand von mir, dass und wie ich in einem tollen natürlichen Gewässer meines Vereins Schleien fange, weil viele Leute nicht dazu in der Lage (oder willens) sind abzuschätzen, wieviel Entnahme der Bestand verträgt. Ich entnehme dort nur 1 pro Jahr und habe überhaupt keine Lust zuzusehen, wie Angler in völliger Übereinstimmung mit der Verbandsmeinung und den Gesetzen (Stichwort Entnahmepflicht) in kurzer Zeit einen natürlich gewachsenen Bestand ruinieren.

Oder zum Thema Besatz. Oder zum Thema Schonzeiten/Entnahmelimits. Oder ...

Pauschalisierungen, Ideologie und Dummheit, häufig gestützt durch Verbandsmeinungen, sind die Hauptprobleme des Angelns in Deutschland.


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Wie gut das nicht einzelne Personen entscheiden, was Bullshit ist und was nicht #6



Binnen der letzten Stunde sind es schon vier......... mindestens! |wavey:


----------



## AndiHam (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Andal schrieb:


> Binnen der letzten Stunde sind es schon vier......... mindestens! |wavey:



"Einzelne" und "Eine" haben ja auch unterschiedliche Bedeutungen |wavey:


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Gilt ja dann auch im Umkehrschluss für deine "eine".


----------



## AndiHam (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Andal schrieb:


> Gilt ja dann auch im Umkehrschluss für deine "eine".



Aber sicher, dass sagt der Satz mit dem Begriff "einzelne" ja unmissverständlich aus |kopfkrat

p.s. ich gucke gerade bei Arte "Dschungel unter Wasser" und just vor 1 Minute haben sie die Folgen erläutert, die diese Karpfenangler an diese See anrichten.   Zitat daraus ... "Wohl dem Baggersee, den Angelvereine noch nicht entdeckt haben"


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Ziemlich OT:


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Pauschalisierungen, Ideologie und Dummheit,...


...ist leider Foren- & Facebookniveau.
Es wird rausgehauen; keine Begründungen, keine Belege, keine Bezüge, ...und im Großen & Ganzen funktioniert das auch super, einstimmendes Publikum ist immer dankbar & zur Stelle.

Thomas schrieb gestern zu dem eingestellten Text von Dr. Thomas Günther 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316333 
_"...so viel zu lesen und zu verstehen, eigentlich viel zu lang fürs Netz"_.
Und er hat -leider!!!- Recht.

Detaillierte Information & fundierte Diskussion scheint mir leider immer mehr zum www-Rohrkrepierer zu werden,
statt dessen läuft Emotion wie blöd.
Rausposaunte Empörung auf Bild-Schlagzeilen-Augenhöhe und du hast die Masse bei dir.

Und der Text um den es hier geht, hat eben ähnlich viel _Substanz_ ... aber das macht ja nix ...wie man sieht.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



AndiHam schrieb:


> p.s. ich gucke gerade bei Arte "Dschungel unter Wasser" und just vor 1 Minute haben sie die Folgen erläutert, die diese Karpfenangler an diese See anrichten.   Zitat daraus ... "Wohl dem Baggersee, den Angelvereine noch nicht entdeckt haben"



Das ist doch auch wieder tendenziös berichtet! Zum einen gab es in einer anderen Doku (iirc "angeln verbieten") das Angler durchschnittlich  mehr Biomasse entnehmen als einbringen. Das Zentnerweise verklappen von Futter bildet, wie der lebende Köderfisch, eine, sicher diskussionswürdige, Randerscheinung. Bei ersterem kann eine Reglementierung helfen, bei letzterem wohl nur die Zeit.


----------



## AndiHam (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch wieder tendenziös berichtet! Zum einen gab es in einer anderen Doku (iirc "angeln verbieten") das Angler durchschnittlich  mehr Biomasse entnehmen als einbringen. Das Zentnerweise verklappen von Futter bildet, wie der lebende Köderfisch, eine, sicher diskussionswürdige, Randerscheinung. Bei ersterem kann eine Reglementierung helfen, bei letzterem wohl nur die Zeit.



Wenn ich hier bei uns in HH und Umgebung angeln gehe, dann treffe ich leider nicht wenige Angler, der genau für derart Threadtitel sorgen.
Durchfahrtsverbot scheiß egal, das Auto muss direkt am Wasser stehen.
Stellen wo man nicht Angeln darf, auch *******gal und neben der Angel im Gras liegt völlig offen der gefangene, ziemlich deutlich untermaßige Zander.
Vom Verein gepachtete Strecke an der Elbe .... auch egal, es wird überall geangelt, egal ob erlaubt oder verboten.
Mindestmaße ?  Scheiß drauf, Zander ist Zander.
Müllentsorgung ? Wozu soll das gut sein ? Sollen doch andere aufräumen.

So .... alle diese Dinge, die ich gerade erwähnt habe, machen natürlich nicht alle Angler, bevor die Pauschalisierungskeule wieder hier aufploppt, aber ziemlich viele, zumindest dort, wo ich unterwegs bin. Das habe ich auch nicht vom Hörensagen, das erlebe ich stets und immer wiederkehrend selber.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Aber sicher, dass sagt der Satz mit dem Begriff "einzelne" ja unmissverständlich aus |kopfkrat
> 
> p.s. ich gucke gerade bei Arte "Dschungel unter Wasser" und just vor 1 Minute haben sie die Folgen erläutert, die diese Karpfenangler an diese See anrichten.   Zitat daraus ... "Wohl dem Baggersee, den Angelvereine noch nicht entdeckt haben"



Hallo,

ist doch alles zum Regeln. Der Verein, bei dem ich bin bewirtschaftet u.A. auch einen Baggersee von 30 Hektar.
Bei uns ist grundsätzlich das Anfüttern verboten.  Grundsätzlich heißt hier: Anfüttern nur im geringen Umfang, 2- 3 handvoll während des Angelns erlaubt. Klappt eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten ohne größere Probleme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



AndiHam schrieb:


> p.s. ich gucke gerade bei Arte "Dschungel unter Wasser" und just vor 1 Minute haben sie die Folgen erläutert, die diese Karpfenangler an diese See anrichten.   Zitat daraus ... "Wohl dem Baggersee, den Angelvereine noch nicht entdeckt haben"



Ganz großes Kino, dass du gerade diese Sendung anführst. Die kenne ich nämlich.

Bevor über Angler geschimpft wird, gehen die Autoren im Detail darauf ein, welch furchtbare Folgen die Nutzung der Baggerseen als Freibäder hat. Klare Aussage: Haltet die Menschen fern! Sie zerstören die Natur.

Dann wird darauf eingegangen, dass Angler ja nur aus Spaß angeln und die Fische gar nicht verwerten wollen. Ganz böse!

Und wird erzählt, dass durch das Füttern die Karpfen immer mehr werden. Den Autoren ist offensichtlich gar nicht klar, dass sich Karpfen in deutschen Baggerseen wohl eher nicht selbständig vermehren. 
Den Autoren dürfte auch nicht klar sein, dass legaler Besatz mit Karpfen in natürlichen Gewässern Deutschlands durch die Untere Fischereibehörden zu genehmigen ist. Und die tun das in der Regel, mit klar begrenzter Anzahl. Ist beim Karpfen halt kein Problem, weil er sich nicht fortpflanzt. Um das zu erkennen, muss man aber halt den Zusammenhang verstehen. 

Dann geht es um das Anfüttern. Natürlich muss das begrenzt werden, aber einen Baggersee durch Anfüttern zum Umkippen zu bringen, wird schwierig. Die gezeigten Schock-Bilder mit den Algen dürften ganz andere Ursachen haben. Guckst du z.B. hier: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/erlangen-dechsendorfer-weiher-bald-sauber-1.4364933

Ich habe der Redaktion damals eine ziemlich ausführliche Email geschrieben und sie auf die Ungereimtheiten in ihrer Dokumentation aufmerksam gemacht, aber leider nie Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist doch alles zum Regeln. Der Verein, bei dem ich bin bewirtschaftet u.A. auch einen Baggersee von 30 Hektar.
> Bei uns ist grundsätzlich das Anfüttern verboten.  Grundsätzlich heißt hier: Anfüttern nur im geringen Umfang, 2- 3 handvoll während des Angelns erlaubt. Klappt eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten ohne größere Probleme.
> ...



Man muss aber klar sagen, dass solche Regelungen (die wir auch haben) eigentlich als Schutz gegen die Leute zu verstehen sind, die sonst in völlig durchgeknallter Weise Massenanfütterungen durchführen würden. Die Gewässer würden ohne weiteres etwas mehr als 2-3 Handvoll pro Tag und Angler vertragen. Vorausgesetzt, da schwimmen mehr als 10 Weißfische drin.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Zitat daraus ... "Wohl dem Baggersee, den Angelvereine noch nicht entdeckt haben"



Klingt ein wenig nach "Bitte keine Argumente,ich habe mir meine Vorurteile bereits gebildet"


----------



## AndiHam (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ganz großes Kino, dass du gerade diese Sendung anführst. Die kenne ich nämlich.
> 
> Bevor über Angler geschimpft wird, gehen die Autoren im Detail darauf ein, welch furchtbare Folgen die Nutzung der Baggerseen als Freibäder hat. Klare Aussage: Haltet die Menschen fern! Sie zerstören die Natur.
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich gaaaaanz großes Kino, dass ich gerade diese Sendung geschaut habe, auch wenn ich keinerlei Einfluss auf Sendezeiten von Sendungen habe, die lief nun mal gerade vorhin, unglaublich großes Kino.
Aber worum es mir eigentlich ging, hast du ja selber bestätigt, ich habe es mal blau markiert.


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist doch alles zum Regeln. Der Verein, bei dem ich bin bewirtschaftet u.A. auch einen Baggersee von 30 Hektar.
> Bei uns ist grundsätzlich das Anfüttern verboten.  Grundsätzlich heißt hier: Anfüttern nur im geringen Umfang, 2- 3 handvoll während des Angelns erlaubt. Klappt eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten ohne größere Probleme.
> ...



Der beste Beweis, mit welchen geringen Mengen es geht. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316280 . Da haben wir Anfangs zu dritt und am Ende zu zweit in sieben (7!) Tagen jeweils kein ganzes Kilo Bagmix und Boilies verfüttert. Und bei den Kollegen ist es auch nicht anders. Futter kostet Geld und viel Futter kostet viel Geld. Ich kenne keinen, der freiwillig mehr Geld versenkt, als nur unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## AndiHam (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Klingt ein wenig nach "Bitte keine Argumente,ich habe mir meine Vorurteile bereits gebildet"



Ähhhh dir ist schon klar, dass es ein Zitat aus einer Sendung war, die ich, wie geschrieben, gerade vorhin zufälligerweise gesehen habe, als ich parallel hier im Thread war ?

Davon abgesehen habe ich für mache "Anfütterungsmethoden" halt kein Verständnis.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Alles gut[emoji6] 

War nicht auf dich sondern auf den Zitatgeber der Arte Sendung bezogen.


----------



## Gondoschir (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen, der freiwillig mehr Geld versenkt, als nur unbedingt notwendig.



Also wenn ich Millionär wäre, hätte ich beim Dorsch angeln auch immer ein paar Eimer Pilker zum anfüttern dabei... |kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Andal schrieb:


> Der beste Beweis, mit welchen geringen Mengen es geht. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316280 . Da haben wir Anfangs zu dritt und am Ende zu zweit in sieben (7!) Tagen jeweils kein ganzes Kilo Bagmix und Boilies verfüttert. Und bei den Kollegen ist es auch nicht anders. Futter kostet Geld und viel Futter kostet viel Geld. Ich kenne keinen, der freiwillig mehr Geld versenkt, als nur unbedingt notwendig.



Das mag sein, aber nach allem was ich hier so lese scheinst du ja auch leidlich angeln zu können 
Anfänger und Minderbegabte (wie auch ich *g*) neigen dazu, Futter viel Bedeutung beizumessen (s.a. mein Hegefischen Trööt vor ein zwei Wochen). Denn Standplätze und Struktur des Gewässers hat man in dem Falle einfach nicht drauf und baut darauf, so Fische ans Band zu bekommen.
Ich füttere zwar keine 50kg an aber mache eindeutig zuviel geschisse drumherum, gemessen am überschaubaren Fangerfolg


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Dafür gibt es aber auch Plätze, wie diesen hier, wo man sich austauschen, fragen und dazulernen kann. Letzterer Vorgang hört auch nie auf. Auch wenn ich nächsten Monat mein 50jähriges Dienstjubiläum als Angler feiern darf, stoße ich immer wieder auf neue und verbesserte Möglichkeiten. #6


----------



## jranseier (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> jranseier schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wahrscheinlich weil angeln nachgewiesenermaßen  die schonendste Art der "Fischbeschaffung" sowohl für den Fisch(bestand)  als auch für die Flora ist. Deshalb passt gelebter Naturschutz und  Angeln sehr wohl zusammen.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was Du mir sagen willst, aber informier dich halt mal, sogar Greenpeace sieht das so, dass Angeln sehr nachhaltig ist.

ranseier


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Greenpeace meint dabei aber professionelles (Langleinen bzw. Thun)Angeln im Gegensatz zum Netzfang, nicht unser Hobby...

Bevor jemand glaubt, die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie würde auf einmal auf der Seite der Angler stehen...

Vergesst es, wie NABU, BUND, WWF etc. sind das einfach bürgerfeindliche Menschenaussperrer, die sich nicht fürs unser Hobby aussprechen, sondern nur professionelles Angeln für besser als Schleppnetze halten....

Nur dass niemand auf sowas reinfällt...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch wieder tendenziös berichtet! Zum einen gab es in einer anderen Doku (iirc "angeln verbieten") das Angler durchschnittlich  mehr Biomasse entnehmen als einbringen. Das Zentnerweise verklappen von Futter bildet, wie der lebende Köderfisch, eine, sicher diskussionswürdige, Randerscheinung. Bei ersterem kann eine Reglementierung helfen, bei letzterem wohl nur die Zeit.





jranseier schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Du mir sagen willst, aber informier dich halt mal, sogar Greenpeace sieht das so, dass Angeln sehr nachhaltig ist.
> 
> ranseier



Ich bin durchaus informiert. Deine Fehlinformation bzgl. Greenpeace hat Thomas ja schon korrigiert.

Was ich sagen will ist, dass wir Angler uns gerne das Mäntelchen des Naturschutzes umlegen, aber leider oft genug kapitale Schäden verursachen. 

Angler sind per se keine Naturschützer, sondern Naturnutzer. Angeln ist alles mögliche, Spannung, Erholung, Befriedigung des Jagdtriebes, Leidenschaft und, und, und....aber nie und nimmer "gelebter Naturschutz".

Muss angeln aber auch gar nicht sein. Es spricht sachlich gesehen nichts gegen die sanfte Nutzung der Natur, im Gegenteil. Leider ist es in der Praxis oft alles andere als sanft. 

Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand, der sich ernsthaft mit Naturschutz beschäftigt käme z.B. auf die Idee, Karpfen oder andere biotopfremde Arten, zu besetzen. 

Der Baggersee in der vorher erwähnten Doku ist tatsächlich ein Kleinod und das bliebe er auch, wenn dort nur geangelt würde. Das gibt es jedoch so gut wie gar nicht. Die Ausübung der Angelfischerei ist fast immer mit Besatz, und sehr oft mit Fehlbesatz, verbunden.


----------



## mefofänger (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist es zum Glück noch nicht.
> 
> Aber völlig Unrecht hat R.Rapala nicht.
> Schwarze Schafe gibt es natürlich (wie überall).
> ...


genau so halte ich das auch. und von den sogenannten schwarzen schafen gibt es leider immer mehr! sehe ich jedes frühjahr an der ostsee, wenn die mefo saison in gange ist. z.b. untermaßige " langziehen" und schnell in die tasche,wenn man sieht das jemand fisch gefangen hat erstmal direkt neben den fänger stellen, oder noch besser man verlässt kurz das wasser um sich an der steilküste zu erleichtern, schon ist der platz weg. und wenn man solch ein fehlverhalten anspricht,"ej du kümmer dich um dein scheiß, ich bin extra eine lange strecke auto gefahren um einmal eine mefo zufangen"extra freundlich betont. und da ist es einer zum glück noch überschaubaren klientel *******gal wie man sich am wasser verhält. und leider wird es bestimmt irgendwann so weit sein das der vernünftige angler seinem hobby nicht mehr nach gehen kann.vielleicht sollte man mal den angelschein ein wenig schwerer machen, vor allem für erwachsene. siehe jagdschein danach ist man auch ein halber biologe.
und das mit den karpfen anfüttern sehe ich als ein problem da ja nicht nur 20 oder 30 angler anfüttern sondern eher mehr, und jeder so ca. 1-5kg pro anfüttern ins gewässer einbringt. da man in der woche vor der angel session in der regel 3-5 mal ans gewässer fährt kommen da schon ein paar kilo zusammen, die den nitratwert des gewässers nach oben treiben können. das mit dem blei ist nicht schön aber ich würde behaupten das durch andere wie bundeswehr,industrie usw. viel mehr blei in unsere gewässer gelangt. ich will hiermit keine angreifen, aber leider ist es so.mfg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will ist, dass wir Angler uns gerne das Mäntelchen des Naturschutzes umlegen, *aber leider oft genug kapitale Schäden verursachen*.
> 
> ...
> 
> Der Baggersee in der vorher erwähnten Doku ist tatsächlich ein Kleinod und das bliebe er auch, wenn dort nur geangelt würde. Das gibt es jedoch so gut wie gar nicht. *Die Ausübung der Angelfischerei ist fast immer mit Besatz, und sehr oft mit Fehlbesatz, verbunden*.



Egal, wie oft du das wiederholst, es wird davon nicht richtiger. Der *legale* Besatz erfolgt in natürlichen Gewässern immer in Abstimmung mit der Fischereibehörde. Und diese sieht z.B. einen mäßigen Karpfenbesatz in den meisten fränkischen Gewässern als völlig unproblematisch an und genehmigt ihn auch.

Genau die gesetzlichen Stellen sind es auch, die Entnahmezwang verordnen, der dann ggf. später zur Notwendigkeit von Besatz für Hecht und Zander führt (wiederum genehmigt).

Ich behaupte mal, dass Angler überhaupt kein Problem damit hätten, wenn in besagtem 30ha-Baggersee nur 50 Karpfen rumschwimmen würden und Raubfischangeln auf Hecht und Zander nur als C&R erlaubt wäre. Versuche mal, das in Deutschland durchzubekommen. Und jetzt ziehe den richtigen Schluss, wo die Probleme liegen. Sicher nicht bei den Anglern.

Es gibt nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
- Nachhaltiges Angeln zum Zwecke der Nahrungsbeschaffung => Angeln für Wenige
- Nachhaltiges Angeln mit C&R => Angeln für die breite Masse
- Angeln zum Zwecke der Nahrungsbeschaffung mit breitem Besatz => Vergiss die Nachhaltigkeit

Natürlich gibt es Leute, die Besatz selbst in die Hand nehmen und z.B. im Mittellandkanal Wolgazander aussetzen. Genau so wie es Jäger gibt, die Wölfe abknallen, und Leute, die illegal Bäume fällen. Dafür gibt es Strafverfolgungsbehörden.

Das Gerede, dass Angler, die sich an Gesetze halten, signifikante Umweltschäden anrichten, akzeptiere ich nicht.


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Gerede, dass Angler, die sich an Gesetze halten, signifikante Umweltschäden anrichten, *akzeptiere ich nicht*.



*Ich auch nicht*, aber es ist eben der Geist der Zeit und des hiesigen Ortes, der solche mannhaften Reden so "passend" erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Signifikante Schäden durch Anfüttern treten hauptsätzlich an sehr oligotrophen Gewässern, Baggerseen und Teichen auf.
An ersteren hat Karpfenbesatz+Anfüttern nichts verloren, ist aber nicht überall illegal.
Baggerseen und Teiche sind nicht natürlichen Ursprungs und da kann man sich streiten, ob dort Eutrophierung überhaupt ein Schaden ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Andal schrieb:


> *Ich auch nicht*, aber es ist eben der Geist der Zeit und des hiesigen Ortes, der solche mannhaften Reden so "passend" erscheinen lässt.



Ich denke eher, es ist ein Ausdruck von wenig Wissen, wie Angelvereine heute funktionieren, welcher Druck von Behörden ausgeübt wird ("Erklären Sie den Leuten, dass wir in Bayern kein Spaßangeln tolerieren und eine Verwertungsabsicht die Grundlage zur Ausübung des Angelns ist.") und was Angler wirklich wollen (in erster Linie entspannen und erleben).

Mein Verein hat überdurchschnittlich viele deutsch-russische Mitglieder. Die essen gern Fisch, aber sind viel verantwortungsvoller bei Entnahme, als mancher glaubt (Karpfen ausgeschlossen :q. Können die aber auch super lecker zubereiten.). Und genau einer von denen wurde kürzlich bei einer Kontrolle am RMD-Kanal angemacht, weil er einen Zander zurücksetzte. Sein Statement: "Wollen die, dass wir alles totschlagen?"

Nochmal: Wer ist das Problem?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Signifikante Schäden durch Anfüttern treten hauptsätzlich an sehr oligotrophen Gewässern, Baggerseen und Teichen auf.



Kein Verein riskiert es, sich seine Gewässer kaputtzumachen. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn er Pächter ist. Die Restriktionen für das Anfüttern sind deshalb meist heute schon da und die Verantwortlichen achten darauf, dass niemand über die Stränge schlägt. Das Thema Füttern wird aus meiner Sicht dramatisiert.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Moin moin,





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Egal, wie oft du das wiederholst, es wird davon nicht richtiger. Der *legale* Besatz erfolgt in natürlichen Gewässern immer in Abstimmung mit der Fischereibehörde. Und diese sieht z.B. einen mäßigen Karpfenbesatz in den meisten fränkischen Gewässern als völlig unproblematisch an und genehmigt ihn auch.
> 
> DAS würde voraussetzen das die Behörde die aktuelle Bestandssituation der Gewässer immer kennen müßte.... Was ist denn die Grundlage für eine Besetzung??
> Legaler Besatz ist falscher Besatz wenn er zB auf fehlenden oder unrichtigen Hintergründen erfolgt ..... Da wird mal ne Weile nix gefangen - prommt erfolgt der Schrei nach Besatz der dann auch genehmigt wird weil die Behörde die Fehlinfo bekommen hat das da kein Fisch mehr drinn ist..
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Signifikante Schäden durch Anfüttern treten hauptsätzlich an sehr oligotrophen Gewässern, Baggerseen und Teichen auf.
> .


Richtig, denn durch Fischentnahme entnehmen Angler bundesweit netto mehr Nährstoffe, als durch Futter/Köder reinkommt, gibts ne Studienauswertung dazu, kam in irgendeiner Stellungnahme vom LSFV-NDS vor.

Die ganzen von Vogelliebhabern gefütterten Schwäne und Enten, die rastenden Gänse und die schwarze Pest hingegen bringen durch ihre Schei... - ähh, Guano - ein x-faches an Dünger mehr als Angler in JEDES Gewässer, auf dem Wasservögel landen können..

Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie (speziell der aus den Vogelschützern hervorgegangene NABU) wollen das natürlich nicht hören, die hacken lieber auf Anglern rum..

Und es gibt genügend gehirngewaschene Angler auch durch die eigenen, schützgeprägten Verbände, die so nen Dreck auch noch glauben.........

Böser Angler????????
Oder nicht eher gehirngewaschen abnickende?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> DAS würde voraussetzen das die Behörde die aktuelle Bestandssituation der Gewässer immer kennen müßte.... Was ist denn die Grundlage für eine Besetzung??
> Legaler Besatz ist falscher Besatz wenn er zB auf fehlenden oder unrichtigen Hintergründen erfolgt ..... Da wird mal ne Weile nix gefangen - prommt erfolgt der Schrei nach Besatz der dann auch genehmigt wird weil die Behörde die Fehlinfo bekommen hat das da kein Fisch mehr drinn ist..



Ich rede von lokal bedeutenden Flüssen wie der Regnitz und der Aisch. Da kennen die Behörden sehr wohl die Gegebenheiten.



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn die Gesetzeslage immer die richtige wäre bzw. wenn die Gesetze auch immer richtig umgesetzt würden .. ja DANN würde ich zu stimmen...



Angler machen nicht die Gesetze. Und die Behörden kontrollieren die Umsetzung. Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären: Wer ist verantwortlich?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ganzen von Vogelliebhabern gefütterten Schwäne und Enten, die rastenden Gänse und die schwarze Pest hingegen bringen durch ihre Schei... - ähh, Guano - ein x-faches an Dünger mehr als Angler in JEDES Gewässer, auf dem Wasservögel landen können..



Das Thema Eutrophierung ist sehr komplex. Wir haben hier so einen Problemfall vor Ort. Hab ich schon mehrfach verlinkt: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/erlangen-dechsendorfer-weiher-bald-sauber-1.4364933

Angler sind meist das geringste Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Angler sind meist das geringste Problem.


eben..


----------



## Hezaru (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Angler sind meist das geringste Problem.


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Leider ist die Gehirnwäsche durch Angelfeinde schon sehr weit fortgeschritten und hat auch bei unseren Vertretern gut gewirkt. Und auch bei Anglern.
Zum Anfüttern.
Hier wird um ein paar Kilo/ha gestritten. Wenn Gänse ins Wasser Scheixxxx ist ja kein Problem. Wense aber auf Liegewiesen kaxxxx müssen se weg. In Karpfenaufzuchtteichen wird die Zufütterung in To/ha gerechnet, nicht Kg.
Wir haben das Recht unsere Gewässer zu nutzen wie Landwirte die ihre Felder nutzen und Düngen und versuchen ein gutes Ergebnis rauszuholen in ihrem Sinn. Die bewirtschaften ihre Felder auch so das in fünf Jahren auch noch was wächst.
Dieses Selbstvertrauen fehlt uns Anglern und Bewirtschaftern
und unseren Verbandsvertretern wohl völlig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



mefofänger schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man mal den angelschein ein wenig schwerer machen, vor allem für erwachsene. siehe jagdschein danach ist man auch ein halber biologe.
> und das mit den karpfen anfüttern sehe ich als ein problem da ja nicht nur 20 oder 30 angler anfüttern sondern eher mehr, und jeder so ca. 1-5kg pro anfüttern ins gewässer einbringt. da man in der woche vor der angel session in der regel 3-5 mal ans gewässer fährt kommen da schon ein paar kilo zusammen,



Erschweren?

Klar,warum den Erwerb des Fischereischeins nicht gleich an eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum Fischwirt nebst jeweils mind.4 Semester Biologie und Jura sowie 6 Wochen Ethiklehre koppeln ?

Abschliessend der Wesenstest..
(z.B.mit Fangfragen ala' wie stehen Sie zu c&r,den deutschen Angelverbänden etc?) 

*Ironie aus*

Deine Theorie,das eine anspruchsvollere Ausbildung automatisch auch bessere Menschen hervorbringt,kannste ins Regal für Märchen und Fabeln legen.

Im dümmsten Fall erreichst du mit zuviel Zwang und zu großen Hürden(in Relation zur Zielsache an sich) sogar eine anschl. "jetzt erst recht die Sau rauslassen" Denke.

Vernünftiges Verhalten ist überwiegend vom gesunden Kopfinhalt abhängig und nicht von 1000 Regeln..erst recht bei so einer doch recht simplen Sache wie der Angelei.Was für den eigentlichen Fischfang relevant ist,passt auf ein DIN A 4 Blatt..wer mehr wissen möchte,wird sich eh weitergehende Infos beschaffen.

Wieso gibts in Ländern so ganz ohne Fischereischeinprüfung Firlefanz(dürften so 99.9 % auf dem Globus sein) eigentlich keine
Verhältnisse wie unter den Hunnen?

An diesen, von dt.Tierschutz,
falschem Regelwahn und Zwangsethik verschonten Gewässern müsste doch die pure Barbarei herrschen?

Der Vergleich mit der anspruchsvolleren Jagdausbildung hinkt..du kommst mit ein wenig Logik selbst darauf, warum das so ist.Einer der Gründe, macht z.B. Schussgeräusche[emoji4] 

Die von dir kritisierten Futtermengen,sehe ich als Problem einer Minderheit an.

DIE Karpfenangler gibts auch nicht.

Scheint in den letzten Jahren aber "in" zu sein,die Angelrichtungen der anderen als mittelprächtig bis falsch anzusehen/anzukreiden.

St.Florian lässt grüssen.

Die meisten Angler füttern heutzutage eher weniger an als noch vor 10,15 Jahren.Und nochmal..nicht pauschal einseitig betrachten,das machen die Angelgegner nämlich schon zur Genüge.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wir haben das Recht unsere Gewässer zu nutzen wie Landwirte die ihre Felder nutzen und Düngen und versuchen ein gutes Ergebnis rauszuholen in ihrem Sinn. Die bewirtschaften ihre Felder auch so das in fünf Jahren auch noch was wächst.



Das Recht haben wir nicht.#d
Nicht böse gemeint, gut dass hier einige keine Gewässer bewirtschaften.
Wir hatten nie das Recht Gewässer zu düngen und auch die anderen legalen Möglichkeiten sind zum Glück weit von Landwirtschaft entfernt.
Als Mitnutzer von Gewässern haben wir nie das Recht, diese nach Lust und Laune umzuformen, es sei denn du angelst in ner Karpfenzucht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Egal, wie oft du das wiederholst, es wird davon nicht richtiger. Der *legale* Besatz erfolgt in natürlichen Gewässern immer in Abstimmung mit der Fischereibehörde. Und diese sieht z.B. einen mäßigen Karpfenbesatz in den meisten fränkischen Gewässern als völlig unproblematisch an und genehmigt ihn auch.
> 
> Liebchen....
> 
> ...



Ob und was Du akzeptierst, ist Wumpe. Fakten zählen. Es gibt ja auch Leute die akzeptieren nicht, dass man besoffen nicht Autofahren darf. So what ?


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

ich hol mal die zwille raus:
von feudalen und klerikalen überkommenes recht auf bürger und 'rechte'inhabern, nöö, sag ich: keiner von denen schafft wasser, luft oder sonstwas, worauf die 'rechte' geltend machen.
naturnutzung, also nutzung natürlicher ressourcen ist allgemeinrecht, weil alle anrecht auf diese ressourcen haben: die aneignung, milder ausgedrückt, die zuordung von rechten an grundsätzlichen ressourcen, ist nach wie vor wie in feudaler dunkler zeit beraubung der allgemeinheit.

weg mit dieser privili*gier*theit, weg mit der privatisierung von allgemeingut.

wartet noch mit dem beifall...

jetzt kommt der haken an der sache: allgemeingut bedeutet nicht nur "jehört misch ooch" sondern, ganz 'übel', *verpflichtet jeden*, darum sorge zu tragen. 

da sind wir dann schon am ende und am anfang der elenden zustände.
interessenkonflikte jeglicher art die gegeneinander 'abgearbeitet'  werden. seis mit hauen&stechen. das ist gesellschaftlicher kampf und somit politik. also ende hier.

empfunden verhalten sich locker 90% der angler wie schrebergärtner oder vorgartenbesitzer mit 'meinmeinmein' und 'maach disch fott'

nix verstanden von wassr ist frei, luft ist frei, ...ist frei.
und von der verantwortung, in der man steht.

evtl. denkt der TE in die richtung, glaub aber, denkt eher an "früher war alles besser".


wär aber ein trugschluss: 'damals' war die zahl der angler noch überschaubar - und es bedurfte noch keiner (kotz) sportfischerprüfung.


wie sagte der geldsack: "die Menge machts"


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn es gar zu viele Angler sind, kann man auch über ein beschränktes Ausübungsrecht reden. Es muss ja nicht jeder jeden Tag am Wasser sitzen. ?



Mit dem Statement hast du gute Chancen bei der nächsten Wahl eines LV-Präsidiums.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "legal" ? Ist denn alles was "legal" ist, ökologisch richtig? Schau Dich bitte mal in der Land- und Forstwirtschaft um und erkläre mir, warum da so viel im Argen liegt, wo doch alles "legal" ist.


 
Aha. Nicht nur die Angler sind also das Problem, sondern auch die Landwirte, Fortwirte etc. Also die Haltung der Gesellschaft. Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Kann man so sehen, sollte man dann aber nicht an der Angelei festmachen.

Ich habe schon bessere Beiträge von dir gelesen.


----------



## mefofänger (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Erschweren?
> 
> Klar,warum den Erwerb des Fischereischeins nicht gleich an eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung zum Fischwirt nebst jeweils mind.4 Semester Biologie und Jura sowie 6 Wochen Ethiklehre koppeln ?
> 
> ...


  wie gesagt wollte keinen angreifen. weiß aber von meinen angelfreunden was die so in den see zum anfüttern einbringen, wenn die ihre wochenend session vorbereiten.mfg


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aha. Nicht nur die Angler sind also das Problem, sondern auch die Landwirte, Fortwirte etc. Also die Haltung der Gesellschaft.



Oder eventuell die Haltung der Angler, sich mit Land und Fortswirtschaft zu vergleichen.
Hobby oder produzierendes Gewerbe. Wer uns ernährt und mit Holz versorgt hat andere Rechte, als wir, die aus Spaß oder auch aus anderweitig stillbarem Hunger fischen gehen.
Vom nicht-Angeln verhungert man nur seelisch.

Also gelten für uns, wie auch andere Hobbyisten andere Regeln, als für Berufler.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Recht haben wir nicht.#d
> Nicht böse gemeint, gut dass hier einige keine Gewässer bewirtschaften.
> Wir hatten nie das Recht Gewässer zu düngen und auch die anderen legalen Möglichkeiten sind zum Glück weit von Landwirtschaft entfernt.
> Als Mitnutzer von Gewässern haben wir nie das Recht, diese nach Lust und Laune umzuformen, es sei denn du angelst in ner Karpfenzucht.



So allgemein gesprochen hat Hezaru natürlich nicht recht, jedoch sind wir z.B. in Bayern in der glücklichen Lage, dass das Fischereigesetz zwischen natürlichen Gewässern, in denen Hegepflicht besteht, und den sog. Gewässern nach Absatz 2 (künstlich angelegt, ablassbar, gegen Fischwechsel geschützt) unterscheidet. Für diese Gewässer gilt keine Hegepflicht und sie dürfen wirklich im Prinzip analog zur Landwirtschaft bewirtschaftet werden. Aus meiner Sicht nicht nur ein Segen für die Angelei, sondern auch für den Naturschutz, da auf diese Weise der Befischungsdruck auf natürliche Gewässer erheblich gesenkt wird.

Mein Verein bewirtschaftet z.B. ca. 25 ha Stillgewässer, die unter Absatz 2 fallen und ca. 8 km natürliche Fließgewässer, für die wir der Hegepflicht unterliegen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Oder eventuell die Haltung der Angler, sich mit Land und Fortswirtschaft zu vergleichen.



Nicht die Angler sind es, die Angeln mit der Land- und Forstwirtschaft vergleichen, sondern der Gesetzgeber. Nicht umsonst werden in den meisten Bundesländern die Fischereigesetze, unter die ja auch die Angelei fällt, vom Ministerium für Land- und Forstwirtschaft verantwortet. Angeln nur zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbs!


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So allgemein gesprochen hat Hezaru natürlich nicht recht, jedoch sind wir z.B. in Bayern in der glücklichen Lage, dass das Fischereigesetz zwischen natürlichen Gewässern, in denen Hegepflicht besteht, und den sog. Gewässern nach Absatz 2 (künstlich angelegt, ablassbar, gegen Fischwechsel geschützt) unterscheidet. Für diese Gewässer gilt keine Hegepflicht und sie dürfen wirklich im Prinzip analog zur Landwirtschaft bewirtschaftet werden. Aus meiner Sicht nicht nur ein Segen für die Angelei, sondern auch für den Naturschutz, da auf diese Weise der Befischungsdruck auf natürliche Gewässer erheblich gesenkt wird.



Das sollte sich nun mal keinesfalls auf natürliche Gewässer ausdehnen. Da hat nicht mal die Berufsfischerei die selben Rechte wie ein Landwirt, z.B. düngen.
Schade, dass es in anderen Bundesländern nicht so läuft.
In einem abgeschlossenen See ohne Bachforellen muss ich mich an die Refo-Schonzeit halten, obwohl die in der nichts zustande bringt. Da sind nur kommerzielle Anlagen von den Hegemaßnahmen befreit.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nicht die Angler sind es, die Angeln mit der Land- und Forstwirtschaft vergleichen, sondern der Gesetzgeber. Nicht umsonst werden in den meisten Bundesländern die Fischereigesetze, unter die ja auch die Angelei fällt, vom Ministerium für Land- und Forstwirtschaft verantwortet. Angeln nur zum Zweck de Nahrungserwerbs!



Das kommt auch von Anglerseiten, von den Ertragsfischern, die Gewässer als zu bestellendes Land zu sehen. Imho sollte Jagd und Fischerei möglichst gesondert stehen. Die Nähe zum Naturschutz ist leider politisch gefährlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> In einem abgeschlossenen See ohne Bachforellen muss ich mich an die Refo-Schonzeit halten, obwohl die in der nichts zustande bringt. Da sind nur kommerzielle Anlagen von den Hegemaßnahmen befreit.



Von den Schonzeiten sind auch Absatz 2-Gewässer nicht befreit. Macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber sei's drum. Damit können wir gut leben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nicht die Angler sind es, die Angeln mit der Land- und Forstwirtschaft vergleichen, sondern der Gesetzgeber. Nicht umsonst werden in den meisten Bundesländern die Fischereigesetze, unter die ja auch die Angelei fällt, vom Ministerium für Land- und Forstwirtschaft verantwortet. Angeln nur zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbs!



Kenne ich von Kleingartensparten auch, dort müssen 30% der Fläche zum Anbau für Lebensmittel genutzt werden. Den Verantwortungsbereich in Forst und Landwirtschaft zu stecken sollte nicht problematisch sein, die Verfahren egal welcher Behörde sind doch gleich stumpf gestrickt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2016)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mit dem Statement hast du gute Chancen bei der nächsten Wahl eines LV-Präsidiums.
> 
> Du verschließt ganz einfach die Augen vor einer Tatsache. Nämlich der, dass begrenzte Ressourcen von immer mehr Menschen genutzt werden wollen. Dort wo Gewässerknappheit herrscht, bleibt nur die geregelte Verteilung. Die Alternative ist die monetäre Selektion, und das will wohl niemand außer wenigen Gutbetuchten. Es muss Dir doch klar sein, dass Deine Argumentation auf Dauer dahin führt, dass alle Gewässer put an take Charakter bekommen, sprich Forellen- oder Karpfenpuff. Und genau das ruft dann die Schützerbande auf den Plan, die sich keine besseren Argumente einfallen lassen könnten, um Angler komplett vom Wasser zu verbannen.
> 
> ...



Da Du offenbar die Qualität meiner Beiträge daran misst, wie sehr diese Deiner Meinung entsprechen, kann ich Dein Urteil nachvollziehen.



Jose schrieb:


> naturnutzung, also nutzung natürlicher ressourcen ist allgemeinrecht, weil alle anrecht auf diese ressourcen haben: die aneignung, milder ausgedrückt, die zuordung von rechten an grundsätzlichen ressourcen, ist nach wie vor wie in feudaler dunkler zeit beraubung der allgemeinheit.
> 
> weg mit dieser privili*gier*theit, weg mit der privatisierung von allgemeingut.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist des Pudels Kern. Problem ist, dass viele Angler sich nicht nur vor dieser Verantwortung drücken, sondern ihnen nicht mal bewusst ist, dass sie in dieser Verantwortung stehen.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So allgemein gesprochen hat Hezaru natürlich nicht recht, jedoch sind wir z.B. in Bayern in der glücklichen Lage, dass das Fischereigesetz zwischen natürlichen Gewässern, in denen Hegepflicht besteht, und den sog. Gewässern nach Absatz 2 (künstlich angelegt, ablassbar, gegen Fischwechsel geschützt) unterscheidet. Für diese Gewässer gilt keine Hegepflicht und sie dürfen wirklich im Prinzip analog zur Landwirtschaft bewirtschaftet werden. Aus meiner Sicht nicht nur ein Segen für die Angelei, sondern auch für den Naturschutz, da auf diese Weise der Befischungsdruck auf natürliche Gewässer erheblich gesenkt wird.



Na kuck mal, Du kannst ja differenzieren. Stünde dieser Beitrag nicht im Konsenz zu Deinem sonstigen Geschwurbel, würde ich glatt ein #6opfern. 
So aber fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, dass Du den Begriff "Hegepflicht" richtig interpretierst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du verschließt ganz einfach die Augen vor einer Tatsache. Nämlich der, dass begrenzte Ressourcen von immer mehr Menschen genutzt werden wollen. Dort wo Gewässerknappheit herrscht, bleibt nur die geregelte Verteilung. Die Alternative ist die monetäre Selektion, und das will wohl niemand außer wenigen Gutbetuchten.



Die Situation, die du oben beschreibst und nicht haben möchtest, existiert doch bereits heute in vielen Ballungsgebieten. Die Anzahl für Gewässer verfügbarer Jahres- und Tageskarten wird durch staatliche Stellen auf Basis der Wasserfläche limitiert. Dies ist einer der wesentlichen Gründe für den Aufnahme-Stopp vieler Vereine und die langen Wartelisten. Die Vereine könnten auch heute bereits Wochenkarten statt Jahreskarten ausgeben und so potentiell mehr Personen den Zugang ermöglichen. Machen sie aber nicht. Warum auch? 
Wozu eine weitere Einschränkung des Zugangs führen würde, ist schnell erklärt: Nicht mehr alle Vereinsmitglieder würden Jahreskarten erhalten und damit würde ein Teil austreten. Da die Kosten für den Verein die gleichen blieben, würde der Jahresbeitrag (und der Preis für Tageskarten) massiv steigen. Der normale Arbeiter könnte sich keine Mitgliedschaft mehr leisten und austreten, was aber kein Problem wäre, da ganz einfach die gut Betuchten von den Wartelisten nachrücken würden. 

Ergebnis: Angeln für die Elite.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es muss Dir doch klar sein, dass Deine Argumentation auf Dauer dahin führt, dass alle Gewässer put an take Charakter bekommen, sprich Forellen- oder Karpfenpuff. Und genau das ruft dann die Schützerbande auf den Plan, die sich keine besseren Argumente einfallen lassen könnten, um Angler komplett vom Wasser zu verbannen.



Womit wir wieder beim Thema "Rechtfertigung des Angelns" wären. Das Schützerproblem ist doch ein typisch deutsches. Ein Blick nach Großbritannien oder in die Niederlande genügt um zu sehen, wie es funktionieren kann. 

Wie bereits geschrieben: Unter der Prämisse "Angeln zur Nahrungsbeschaffung" lässt sich das Problem nicht lösen, ohne entweder die Masse vom Wasser auszusperren oder breitflächigen Besatz zu akzeptieren. Wobei der Besatz, wie heute bereits üblich, in Abhängigkeit vom jeweiligen Gewässer (vom Karpfenteich bis zum Forellenbach) zu betrachten ist.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier "Aha" ? Habe ich ein Geheimnis verraten oder hat sich das Dir noch nicht erschlossen? Du meinst also, wenn Bauern und Forstleute die ihnen anvertrauten Flächen verhundsen, dann haben wir Angler das Recht, Gleiches zu tun. Eine etwas krude Philosophie.



Ich glaube weder, dass Bauern noch Jäger oder Angler heutzutage in Deutschland großflächig Landschaften verhundsen. Ich lebe in einem Ballungszentrum, nahe Erlangen und Nürnberg, und habe gerade wieder einen zweistündigen Spaziergang durch Wald und Wiesen hinter mir. Die Landschaft ist hier intakt. Was nicht heißt, dass sie unberührt ist. Aber wer hat bitte das Recht, Unberührtheit zu fordern? Die Bevölkerung im Steigerwald wehrt sich jedenfalls vehement dagegen, dass dort ein Naturpark entsteht, weil sie die Ressourcen verantwortungsvoll nutzen will und nicht nur anschauen.

In der Lausitz wird seit Jahrzehnten die Landschaft umgebuddelt, um Kohle zu fördern, und das Grundwasser abgesenkt (in meinem Geburtsort vor 40 Jahren 2,20m, jetzt mehr als 18m). Bayer kauft gerade für einen Batzen Geld Monsanto (Frau Dr. hat vor Begeisterung vermutlich eine gute Flasche aufgemacht), weil sie davon ausgehen, dass in den kommenden Jahrzehnten in der Landwirtschaft kein Stein auf dem anderen bleibt, am Bodensee sind Fischfarmen in Planung und wir diskutieren, ob Angler in einen See Fische nachsetzen dürfen oder ob das ein zu großer Eingriff in die Natur ist. Das passt doch alles nicht zusammen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Situation, die du oben beschreibst und nicht haben möchtest, existiert doch bereits heute in vielen Ballungsgebieten. Die Anzahl für Gewässer verfügbarer Jahres- und Tageskarten wird durch staatliche Stellen auf Basis der Wasserfläche limitiert. Dies ist einer der wesentlichen Gründe für den Aufnahme-Stopp vieler Vereine und die langen Wartelisten. Die Vereine könnten auch heute bereits Wochenkarten statt Jahreskarten ausgeben und so potentiell mehr Personen den Zugang ermöglichen. Machen sie aber nicht. Warum auch?
> Wozu eine weitere Einschränkung des Zugangs führen würde, ist schnell erklärt: Nicht mehr alle Vereinsmitglieder würden Jahreskarten erhalten und damit würde ein Teil austreten. Da die Kosten für den Verein die gleichen blieben, würde der Jahresbeitrag (und der Preis für Tageskarten) massiv steigen. Der normale Arbeiter könnte sich keine Mitgliedschaft mehr leisten und austreten, was aber kein Problem wäre, da ganz einfach die gut Betuchten von den Wartelisten nachrücken würden.
> 
> Ergebnis: Angeln für die Elite.
> ...



Monsanto hat sich die Rettung der Menschheit auf die Fahnen geschrieben, Bayer natürlich auch. Die machen das natürlich nicht aus Gewinnstreben. Auch da solltest Du Dich mal über das Gesamtkonzept von Monsanto informieren. Deren Einsicht ist, dass es zukünftig immer mehr Mäuler zu stopfen gilt und man damit um so mehr Kohle verdienen kann, je größer das Monopol ist, über das man verfügt. 

Und ja, ich diskutiere ob wir Angler Fische besetzen dürfen. Denn die Theorie, dass man alles machen kann solange es noch größere Verbrecher gibt, teile ich nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ja, ich diskutiere ob wir Angler Fische besetzen dürfen. Denn die Theorie, dass man alles machen kann solange es noch größere Verbrecher gibt, teile ich nicht.



Auch wem es nicht passt, was du schreibst, darüber muss man sich Gedanken machen. Andere diskutieren das auch.


Häufiges anfüttern ist seit letztem Jahr durch ein Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshof schon auf der Kippe, sobald es einen Gewässerparameter negativ verändert.

Aus dem EuGH Urteil:



> Der Begriff der Verschlechterung des Zustands eines Oberflächenwasserkörpers in Art. 4 Abs. 1 Buchst. a Ziff. i der Richtlinie 2000/60 ist dahin auszulegen, dass eine Verschlechterung voliegt, sobald sich der Zustand mindestens einer Qualitätskomponente im Sinne des Anhangs V der Richtlinie um eine Klasse verschlechtert, auch wenn diese Verschlechterung nicht zu einer Verschlechterung der Einstufung des Oberflächenwasserkörpers insgesamt führt. Ist jedoch die betreffende Qualitätskomponente im Sinne von Anhang V bereits in der niedrigsten Klasse eingeordnet, stellt jede Verschlechterung dieser Komponente eine "Verschlechterung des Zustands" eines Oberflächenwasserkörpers im Sinne von Art. 4 Abs. 1 Buchst. a Ziff. i dar.



Auf Deutsch heißt das, dass nicht mehr die Gesamteinstufung des Gewässers entscheidend ist, sonder die Verschlechterung von Einzelfaktoren wie der chemischen Gewässergüte bereits ein Verstoß gegen die WRRL darstellt.
Bei konsequenter Durchsetzung kann das ziemlich einschneidend werden.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Hallo,




> Häufiges anfüttern ist seit letztem Jahr durch ein Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshof schon auf der Kippe,



Also die Häufigkeit ist m-E. nicht entscheidend, sondern Menge und Art des Futters.

Bei dem zitierten Fall ging es aber gar nicht um Angler, sondern um Planungen zum Ausbau einer Wasserstraße:



> Dieses Ersuchen ergeht im Rahmen eines Rechtsstreits zwischen dem Bund für Umwelt und
> Naturschutz  Deutschland  e.  V.  und  der  Bundesrepublik  Deutschland  wegen  eines  in  der Vertiefung  verschiedener  Teile  des  Flusses  Weser  im  Norden  Deutschlands  bestehenden Vorhabens, das die Durchfahrt größerer Containerschiffe zu den deutschen Häfen Bremerhaven,
> Brake und Bremen ermöglichen soll



Natürlich könnte man den Bogen jetzt auch weiter spannen, aber dann wäre nicht nur Angeln, sondern auch Landwirtschaft, Industrie , Fremdenverkehr usw. betroffen, denn alle diese Faktoren wären grundsätlich geeignet, die Gewässergüte negativ zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Stimmt, die Menge entscheidet.
Die Verschärfung der WRRL dürfte uns auch treffen. Die Nutzung der Oberflächengewässer ist durch die Richtlinie nicht direkt in Gefahr, aber einige Praktiken schon.
Da es darum geht, einen bereits erreichten Zustand zu halten, könnte das vor allem Neubesatz oder steigende Futtermengen treffen, da diese den Status Quo negativ verändern können.

Ob das so gerechtfertigt wäre, zeigt sich in der Umsetzung, es kann uns auch gar nicht treffen.
Immerhin trifft es nie alle und an vielen Gewässern sind wir bei weitem nicht die größten Einträger von Schadstoffen.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

Hallo,



> an vielen Gewässern sind wir bei weitem nicht die größten Einträger von Schadstoffen.



Aber leider meistens die Gruppe, denen man am einfachsten Beschränkungen auferlegen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber leider meistens die Gruppe, denen man am einfachsten Beschränkungen auferlegen kann.


Das ist das Problem!!

Und dazu dann Verbände, die vor lauter anglerfeindlicher Hirnerweichungsschützeritis solche Restriktionen noch mittragen, teilweise sogar aktiv fördern..

Wer den DAFV hat und seine ihn tragenden LV, der braucht keine PETA, BUND, NABU etc..
Die schaffen das abschaffen des Angelns schon alleine...


----------



## AndiHam (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Denn die Theorie, dass man alles machen kann solange es noch größere Verbrecher gibt, teile ich nicht.



Danke für den Satz ! #6


----------



## UMueller (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Verschärfung der WRRL dürfte uns auch treffen.


Was für eine Verschärfung der WRRL meinst du? Ich kenne keine.Die WRRL muß doch erst einmal umgesetzt werden.Ohne WRRL wären doch keine Bachnenaturierungen genehmigt worden oder hätten Laichplätze für Meerforellen angelegt werden können,geschweige denn Wehre passierbar gemacht oder beseitigt.Also WRRL ist gut, muß nur konseqenter umgesetzt werden.Und da tut Deutschland sich schwer.Es gibt da ja auch noch die kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

naja dem immer mehr schwindenden fischbestand in deutschen gewässern könnte man ja ganz einfach entgegen wirken wenn endlich auch in deutschland c&r erlaubt werden würde und wie in anderen ländern bestimmte fischarten zwar beangelt aber nicht entnommen werden dürften!!!
und ein besserer raubfischbestand würde allein schon durch das klein halten der weissfischbestände für eine bessere gewässerökologie sorgen....
die vereine und bewirtschafter könnten auch mehr karten ausgeben weil die fischbestnde nicht so gefährdet wären...
wer vom boot/ bellyboot aus angelt schont gleichzeitig die natur,weil weniger ufergelege zertrampelt,weniger tiere aufgeschreckt werden.....
das könnten wir jetzt noch so endlos weiter wiederlegen was den "bösen,bösen angler betrifft"....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



UMueller schrieb:


> .Es gibt da ja auch noch die kleinen Wasserkraftanlagen.


Während die in D allgemein eher zurückgefahren werden, steht im Koalitionsvertrag der grün-schwarzen Regierung in B-W, den auch der Präsi (als CDU-Abgeordneter) des LFV-BW mitträgt, die Förderung der Wasserkraft.
Aber dafür dann Aalfangverbot im Rhein für die Angler, während auf der anderen Seite in Rheinland-Pfalz weiter Aale gefangen werden darf..

Alles nur schützergeprägte Heuchelei gegen Angeln und Angler...........................


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*

RP hat eine Umweltministerin aus der Grünen Partei. Da stellt sich schon die Frage, warum der Grüne Umweltminister in BW  das anders sieht.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der böse böse böse Angler!*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> naja dem immer mehr schwindenden fischbestand in deutschen gewässern könnte man ja ganz einfach entgegen wirken wenn endlich auch in deutschland c&r erlaubt werden würde und wie in anderen ländern bestimmte fischarten zwar beangelt aber nicht entnommen werden dürften!!!
> und ein besserer raubfischbestand würde allein schon durch das klein halten der weissfischbestände für eine bessere gewässerökologie sorgen....
> die vereine und bewirtschafter könnten auch mehr karten ausgeben weil die fischbestnde nicht so gefährdet wären...
> wer vom boot/ bellyboot aus angelt schont gleichzeitig die natur,weil weniger ufergelege zertrampelt,weniger tiere aufgeschreckt werden.....
> das könnten wir jetzt noch so endlos weiter wiederlegen was den "bösen,bösen angler betrifft"....




Warum etwas erlauben was nicht Verboten ist? |kopfkrat :c:c


----------

